# Anybody work with Hardie Panels?



## slownsteady (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm about to do a small project where I will put a piece of Hardie Panel under a window where siding used to be. I haven't worked with the stuff before, so a couple of quick questions:

If I'm only going to make a handful of cuts, how important is it to use a Hardie blade on my circ. saw? Can I get away with a standard blade or even a plywood blade?

I understand that cut edges need to be primed. Is there a recommended primer to use? A specialty product?


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

I have dealt with hardie backer a lot but not hardie panel, I assume they are about the same. I use an old wood blade and it lasts a long time but won't want to use it on wood again.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

Have you got a diamond blade?


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

I have used diamond blades but the wood blade cuts faster and less dust.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've cut quite a bit of the plank which I believe is the same thickness.  Just used my 4.5" Porter Cable cordless circular saw with a wood blade.  Works fine.  It will dull the blade quicker than wood so don't use your best one.  Watch the dust though because there is quite a bit, you don't want to be breathing it.  I used regular latex exterior primer and paint on mine and it still looks great.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 14, 2016)

Cut it from the back side so the chipping happens where it's not going to show.
No way would I use a plywood blade.
It's super brittle so have two people when handling it.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 14, 2016)

I have circular saw I dedicated to cutting concrete and Hardiplank - Hardipanel.  It creates a lot of dust and will eat up a good saw.  Blow it out with an air compressor after you're done.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> I have circular saw I dedicated to cutting concrete and Hardiplank - Hardipanel.  It creates a lot of dust and will eat up a good saw.  Blow it out with an air compressor after you're done.



Rig something to dribble water on the cut like a wet saw


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Good to know that I can cut it with a wood blade - don't really feel like dropping $50+ bucks on a hardie Blade. I have been warned about the dust and I have heard the diamond blade creates more dust than most. I have a backup blade that will be a perfect sacrificial for this. And good to know about the primer. Thanks again.


----------

